# 2nd Annual "Smokin' on the Tracks", April 12-13, Summit,Ms



## rebelyelp (Mar 18, 2013)

contact Ann Jackson 601-551-7764

This is the second year for this event, last year was a ton of fun.  Should be good music and a good time.


----------

